# Trial of Echoed Souls Question (Spoilers Inside)



## liggetar (Mar 8, 2011)

My tabletop group just got into the temple last session, and they are loving it.  Soul-tapping is about the coolest thing I've seen in any module, and it's the kind of mechanic that really will win my party over - not to mention giving them so many awesome role-playing opportunities, and the visions are perfect ways for me to introduce their epic destinies that they will come into at the end of this adventure.

After reading, and re-reading, and reading again, I'm coming to the realization that even though the visions have skill checks with them, there's not any indication of what a success means.  They had gone through the first set, and I'd been rolling with success means another vision, more enlightenment, and just honest to goodness fun, but is there more significance to success on the skill check associated with a vision that I am overlooking?


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll assume from the context of the post this is for 4e.  If I'm wrong, please do ignore this reply.

There was a skill challenge originally associated with the skills; so they were actually a part of the trial through that.  If the party failed, they would fall unconscious and the torch may be taken by the ragesians.  From what I can see, that skill challenge was removed, but the skills themselves remained attached to the visions.

I like the way your running it, so keep up the good work on that.  I'm also very glad to hear you and your party all are enjoying the module so far (4e or not).


----------



## liggetar (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks!  For my group, extra visions is definitely worth it.  When I ran out of prepared visions because they were rolling well, I started calling on them to interject visions of their own.  It really made a cinematically awesome way to share backstory, and really make the characters shine


----------

